

Ask Bitcoin Exchanges: Where are the IPs of the buyers/sellers from? - ryan_j_naughton

Calling all bitcoin exchanges (or equivalent places of purchase like coinbase):<p>It would be very insightful if you could provide aggregate analysis on where the buyers and sellers of bitcoins are from.  Could you provide a blog post on this (likely using IP address-to-location lookups -- unless everyone is using TOR to purchase their coins).<p>Given a recent spate of articles on China&#x27;s growing interest in bitcoin, many of us are hypothesizing that the recent appreciation is in part due to Chinese demand.<p>Then there has been Bernanke&#x27;s statement lending credibility to the currency.  That could result in more traditional investors finally taking the plunge.<p>Since there haven&#x27;t been that many new merchant&#x2F;places to spend bitcoin added in the past 3 weeks, the appreciation is almost certainly a signal of speculation (which we all know). What would be helpful is to know who these speculators are and how the makeup of bitcoin investors is changing through time.
======
stocktradr
Been a while since I've posted but here is what I know: Gold & Silver. A lot
of people who trade commodities are actually moving portions of their
investments into Bitcoins. It wouldn't surprise me in the least if there are a
lot of Chinese buying Bitcoins but the few people I know around the world are
from the commodities market. For IP address or locations? No clue. Wish I
could help you there but I'm not sure.

I would say we have a bit of a ways to go before the big boys come into play
from the stock market. They're going to be looking for more stability which
Bitcoin doesn't offer yet. I think we'll see a progressive transition of
portfolio diversification to account for newer currencies. So we might see
something like: -10% Cryptocurrency -25% Commodity -10% Bonds -55%
Stocks/Money Market ^very rough example.

Disclaimer: I'm not in Bitcoins but watch the charts throughout the day. Just
my speculation of what is happening based on the grape vine.

